# RAM funktioniert nicht!



## GodWar (10. März 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe folgendes Leiden:

Ich habe mir jetzt bereits zum zweiten mal einen Ramspeicher von Infineon 1GB Ram PC400 gekauft. Beide wurden von meinem Rechner nicht erkannt und wurden nur mit einem piepsen gemeldet. Nun weiß ich nicht obs an den Riegeln oder am Mainboard liegt. Mein Board ist ein Asus A7N8X-X (HANDBUCH). Sollte bis zu 3GB Ram und auch PC400 können. Dennoch nie erkannt! Zuerst habe ich es mit einem Infineon 1GB PC333 versucht welcher nur piepste. Jetzt einen Infineon 1GB PC400 Double. Beide werden nich erkannt. 

Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Welchen Piepcode kommt den bei dem Speicher?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Alex Duschek (11. März 2006)

Hast du den RAM schon in den anderen Slots ausprobiert?


----------

